# Edge doesn't wake from Standby



## Esmerelda W (Sep 27, 2021)

We bought a Tivo Edge about 6 weeks ago. We had a Tivo Bolt at that time. For power saving considerations, we used to put the Bolt in Standby and we were always able to "wake" it when we wanted to watch something we had recorded. But the Tivo Edge seems to have problems in Standby. Sometimes it does not record shows while in Standby, and sometimes we can't "wake" it from Standby mode. We try pressing the Tivo button or Guide button but it never gets to the Home screen. And it doesn't display any information on the TV about what it's doing. We have to unplug it and then plug it back in to get it to boot up. Has anyone else had this problem? Our Edge seems to be running Experience 4 but we can't determine what level of that system it has. Thanks.


----------



## Radiolarian (Sep 20, 2019)

In my very limited experience pressing the Live TV button on the remote always wakes the Edge from Standby. If I recall correctly, some of the other buttons didn’t accomplish that.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The power savings are minimal, therefore the easy fix is to not use standby.


----------



## Esmerelda W (Sep 27, 2021)

slowbiscuit said:


> The power savings are minimal, therefore the easy fix is to not use standby.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Esmerelda W (Sep 27, 2021)

Radiolarian said:


> In my very limited experience pressing the Live TV button on the remote always wakes the Edge from Standby. If I recall correctly, some of the other buttons didn't accomplish that.


Thanks for the tip, I will try it next time.


----------



## pedicle (Feb 10, 2009)

On third Edge...after a few weeks they seem to lose the ability to Wake Up from standby no matter which power saving mode. Seems easier for Tivo to just swap out for another than actually address the issue. Oh well


----------

